# I accuse you!



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 21, 2009)

How this game works:
Accuse the poster under you of doing something, for example "You're accused of stealing my cookies."
The next poster has to say something like "What? I thought you gave them to me!"(bad example but you get the point)


You're accused of stealing my video games.


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jul 21, 2009)

What!?! They were at GameStop!

I cant believe you stole....MY LIFE!


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm sorry, I was really trying to steal your soul...

You're accused of Rickrolling me!


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 21, 2009)

I"m sorry, but I hate the Rick Roll too much to Rick Roll someone.

You're accused of being narcoleptic.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jul 21, 2009)

What? I go to sleep in your time zo... z z z z Z Z

You;re accused of robbing the bank.


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm sorry, but I was at my comptuter the whole time.
You're accused of having Arceus as your Avatar.


----------



## BynineB (Jul 21, 2009)

WROOOONG

You're accused for not doing a barrel roll!


----------



## Tigerclaw (Jul 21, 2009)

But Peppy didn't tell me to!

Your acused for hgaving a mutated blob in your sig


----------



## mehisfishtaco (Jul 21, 2009)

But it said it would kill my family if I didn't.

You're accused of global warming.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 21, 2009)

Well I'm sorry I thought the layer of toxic gases would stop the cheese people invading from Neptune D<

You're accused of throwing a badger at me.


----------



## Lili (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm sorry, but the badger song was driving my insane.

You're accused of mass murder of different Nintendo characters.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 21, 2009)

They all had loads of lives left, it didn't hurt D:

I accuse you of various acts of an untoward nature.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 22, 2009)

What? They complied to the laws of nature very much.

I accuse you of sending a school bus of children to a room with a moose.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 22, 2009)

The moose was stuffed

I accuse you of entering other people's rooms.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jul 22, 2009)

The salesman said that they were now my property.

I accuse you of illegally selling apartments to other people.


----------



## Lili (Jul 22, 2009)

But the old war veterans that live down the street needed a home :(.

I accuse you of squishing the last extremely rare winged albino tarantula.


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jul 22, 2009)

A who-bino what-tula?

I accuse ur high avatar of drug use.


----------



## Aura Cobalt (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey, he makes teh rules, and he sayz he don't care.

I accuse you of picking your nose.


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 23, 2009)

Sorry, but it was you, not me.
You are accused of accusing someone.


----------

